# Deer blind sizes?



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

What size deer blind do you like best?

I have several that are 4x4 with the roof at 7 1/2 feet in the rear and 6 1/2 feet in the front. I have one that is 5x6 with the above roof configuration, that one is great for a couple of hunters but I feel to big alone.
I've been working on a 6x4 with the same roof configureation because I am finding 4x4 a bit on the tight side when getting in and out and while useing a muzzle loader.

A 4x4 blind.










:smiley-laughing013: When I was young a pad under any old tree worked great. Today I find the bloked wind inside a blind much cozyer.

 Al


----------



## ovendoctor (Jun 28, 2006)

nice set up

got snow all ready down there:bouncy:


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

You could live in this one. It's about 9' sq. on the inside. And bullet proof.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

i think i would sit down on my swivel chair with the longest and shortest gun i planned to hunt wih in the middle of the living room then take a level and have mywife or kids hold it up a few inches back from the end of the muzzle then mark where that falls on the floor with some thing then take my meaurment 

i would probably want to be able to shoot in all directions 

that said it depends on the location i have an uncle who knows where his shot will be to the point that he sits in the little open doored shed with a 2x4 nailed to the jam to rest his gun on the gun sits there he just leans forward and puts his shoulder to it when the deer walk in , it's in the middle of an apple orchard they amost always take the path thru the middle it is the natural low spot were the two hills come together it works like a funnel for deer.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

No snow here yet. Was 74F yesterday by noon, 60 f right now at 10:00AM.

That picture was a couple years ago when I built the blind. that blind is now 6 feet higher so I can see over the bank into the old and present creek bed.

This is a 2002 UPPER deer camp blind. We get snow that stays there during rifle season.










That thumb blind i would just live in during the season. why come in from the woods?

 Al


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Yes, you could. It has a wall mounted propane heater with a deep cycle battery operated fan to circulate the heat. Plenty of room for a cooler to keep your beverages and snacks in. Even has a cot in the upper area.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

A few years ago when I hunted in Mississippi, we had a "deer hotel" set up on a pipeline.

The enclosed stand was 4 feet wide, 8 feet long and 7 feet tall...and 30 feet in the air. We had some guys in that club who could flat shoot, so the pipeline was marked off every hundred yards for 500 yards in either direction.

The last year I was there, one of the best bucks of the season was taken at a measured 510 yards.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I raised this one up last year before deer season, amazing the difference in the views.




























 Al


----------

